# Just for show



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Figure I post these!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome! Throw in a little corrosion and a few yrs from now you get to replace them.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Contractors with there mystery concrete mix!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love it!....Lead shower pans is a dying art form. 

Were you able to lift it yourself or did it take a helper?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SunnyDaRench said:


> Contractors with there mystery concrete mix!












Do you paint the lead with an asphalt coating? That is code here.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tell me you that you got your hot mop out too haha


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

No, some management require some type of waterproofing under it, or tar paper, but never painted a lead pan, this one was dropped with nothing under it as instructions per contractor.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Nathan901 said:


> Tell me you that you got your hot mop out too haha


Not being sarcastic, what do u mean?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mopping the pan with hot tar after installing it. 


A lot of showers that are sunk down below slab around me were laid that way.
Sheet lead, some sort of tar paper, then it got hot mopped.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the lead pan install wouldnt fly here unless there is pre-pitch under it.:no:


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh ok thanx never heard the term before, I've used cardboard to pitch under pan, if slab is not pitched, what have u guys used?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mortar. 
If only plywood, 1/4 inch cement board, then mortar


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

You know what's funny when u rip out a lead pan that's 75 years old, the wood planks were not even pitched, and they used newspaper, not for pitch either, but love the old car ads.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> the lead pan install wouldnt fly here unless there is pre-pitch under it.:no:


Finally, municipalities are requiring pre pitch under pans. Clears out the hack tile guys in a moment.

David


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> the lead pan install wouldnt fly here unless there is pre-pitch under it.:no:


Same here in TX...pan must be pitched no matter what material you're using :yes:


----------

